# Beer!



## santino (Aug 25, 2004)

which beer do you prefer?


----------



## SWFLA1 (Aug 25, 2004)

prefer moulson golden...

drink miller light.....


----------



## santino (Aug 25, 2004)

sorry, but I couldn't list all beers 
damn, I forgot to list "I don't drink beer"


----------



## carlita (Aug 25, 2004)

i can tolerate bud and bud light... miller and corona as well.  NOT COORS.  uke:  


but i definitely prefer honey brown or guinness.   :cheers:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 25, 2004)

Corona and blue curacao baby :cheer:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2004)

*CANADIAN BEER*


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2004)

I like Paulaner on tap.       No lemon, although they always seem to bring one.   Yum, a pint of cool Paulaner (not certain of the spelling) can rock my world!   :cheers: 

I prefer just about any beer on tap over what one of my friends calls "adolescent boy piss" out of a bottle.


----------



## santino (Aug 25, 2004)

Paulaner is very "tasty", I'm surprised to "see" it in the States


----------



## oriecat (Aug 25, 2004)

McMenamins Ruby or Widmer's Widberry.  Yummm


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 25, 2004)

Sunshine Wheat Beer..... SO GOOD


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 25, 2004)

Corona with lime or Sam Adams


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 25, 2004)

guinness
newcastle
magic hat
boddingtons
homemade


md


----------



## santino (Aug 25, 2004)

yo md, you make your own beer? (or is "homemade" a name for something I don't know? )


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 25, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> yo md, you make your own beer? (or is "homemade" a name for something I don't know? )



ive made my own in the past. way darker than guinness, kinda like a meal in a bottle.

md


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 25, 2004)

moosehead.


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 25, 2004)

Why drink those piss water flavors  .  I drink Kodak Nutmeg Brown Ale or Alaskan Amber.


----------



## malachite (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm all about the homebrew. Currently have a half amber, half wheat going on that I can't beleive we actually made ourselves. So good we haven't even wanted to make anything else for months now. But you can't beat the thirst quenching abilities of a Corona and lime


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 25, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Corona with lime



Ditto. 
Not really a beer girl though...but if I HAD to drink a beer I dont mind Coronas.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 25, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> *CANADIAN BEER*



Love the lebatt blue.

Other favorites are killian's red and Theakston's Old Peculiar.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 25, 2004)

If I had to pick one of those it'd be Heineken, but I prefer the beers up one or 2 shelves from that, like Guiness, Harp, Bass, and some of the great local Cleveland beers from the Great Lakes Brewing Company.

My very favoritist beer now is called Martian Lager, and it's by the Buckeye Brewing Company.  Man, it's good


----------



## Corry (Aug 25, 2004)

I dont' really drink alchohol, but when I do on rare occasions...it's the sweeter stuff.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 26, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> I drink Kodak



Gero!  You're not supposed to drink the chemicals!!  :shock:


----------



## Scurra (Aug 26, 2004)

for me it has to be 

guiness or corona depending on whether or not I have eaten that day


----------



## steve817 (Aug 26, 2004)

I got turned on to Cerveza Sol when I was in Mexico. Now it is all I care to drink.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 26, 2004)

I just love REDDS!!!


----------



## santino (Aug 26, 2004)

Is Redds that apple flavoured beer?
If yes, I suggest you like the sweet stuff


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 26, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> Is Redds that apple flavoured beer?
> If yes, I suggest you like the sweet stuff



Yes it is...  lovely...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2004)

steve817 said:
			
		

> I got turned on to Cerveza Sol when I was in Mexico. Now it is all I care to drink.



Ah, I also like Sol.  For Mexican beer I like Pacifico or Dosecies (XX).  I don't drink Corona...mostly because I've been to Mexico a few times and have never seen a Mexican drinking a Corona.

I have also heard that Australians don't drink Fosters.

A marca Bavaria, from Brazil is pretty good.


----------



## santino (Aug 26, 2004)

but I assure you Germans drink Paulaner!


----------



## Walt (Aug 26, 2004)

It has to be Guinness!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 26, 2004)

Voted Guiness!  wait.. there is no option for the greatest beer in the history of man!


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 26, 2004)

Corona is made in Texas.  It has nothing to do with Mexico.

I prefer MGD or Rolling Rock.  Guiness once in a while if I feel like blowing some extra money.  

Great Lakes has some awesome beer!

I dont buy beer much because I really like it better when its off tap.  Bottle just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## bshearer (Aug 26, 2004)

Gonna have to go with
Widmer Brothers Hefeweizen!


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2004)

hey, i voted for heineken, but where's Zywiec? ha? ha ha


----------



## santino (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah Zywiec is pretty good, but I don't know if anybody knows it aboard (except me, you and Mentos)


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2004)

ha ha, -


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 26, 2004)

Guinness--I don't like beer I have to chew.    Old Peculiar is about as dark as I like to go.


----------



## Scurra (Aug 26, 2004)

you don't have to chew Guinness it's more like jelly u sort of suck it up. The froth can be fun too, if you blow on it, it sort of unfolds and flops down the side of the glass, and ten minutes later it'll reach the table!


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 26, 2004)

I was a quart low once, no gas station for 100 miles. 6 pack of Guinness took care of that though.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 26, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> hey, i voted for heineken, but where's Zywiec? ha? ha ha



I don't like Zywiec  I prefer Tyskie  or Warka Strong makes me really relaxed


----------



## malachite (Aug 26, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Guinness--I don't like beer I have to chew.


Black and Tans are good. Bout the only way I can stomach Guiness


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 26, 2004)

Santino:  I like German beers, but you can't get the good ones here.  I like the different kinds of kölsch myself, and weiss bier.

Bitte ein Bit!


----------



## santino (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah, Bitte ein Bit! Bitburger is tasty


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 26, 2004)

Nothing like enjoying a guiness and some sharp chedder cheese.  The flavors compliment each other very well.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 26, 2004)

I've never tried that Vood.  That _does_ sound good   I love em both seperate.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 26, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I've never tried that Vood.  That _does_ sound good   I love em both seperate.


one guy i know puts a tablespoon of condensed milk in guiness uke: says it gives it a nice sweet flavor.


----------



## santino (Aug 26, 2004)

So here's my vote: Coors Light (damn, we don't have it in Europe  )
but it depends on my mood, sometimes it's gotta be Coors, sometimes wheat


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 30, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Kodak would be bad, how about Kodiak


----------



## steve817 (Aug 30, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Corona is made in Texas.  It has nothing to do with Mexico.




I don't know how to spell out the noise of a buzzer. It is all brewed in Mexico at one of 7 locations. I think it may be imported by some firm in Texas. See for yourself http://www.coronaextra.ca/Faq/faq_corona_extra_faq.aspx#brewed


----------



## steve817 (Aug 30, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Nothing like enjoying a guiness and some sharp chedder cheese.  The flavors compliment each other very well.



Believe it or not, it also goes very well with chocolate.


----------



## K8 (Sep 7, 2004)

Didn't see my choice posted, it's Molson XXX......


----------



## deencarolh (Sep 8, 2004)

Molson Golden


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 8, 2004)

Absolute Fave: Pilsner Urquell (Czech beer)

Next in line: Four Peaks Heffeweizen, Killian's Red, any German beer, Moretti (Italian), Heineken.


----------



## santino (Sep 8, 2004)

Pilsner Urquell tastes good, but to me it has a touch of caramel (possible?)


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 8, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> Pilsner Urquell tastes good, but to me it has a touch of caramel (possible?)



I don't see why not.  Slightly pungent in the beginning but with a good aftertaste.


----------



## ferny (Sep 9, 2004)

Now, are we talking lager or beer?  I don't like large normally, it tastes like fermented hamster urine.* When looking on the shelves I normally pick up Spitfire, Boddingtons, Bishops Finger, Newcastle Brown or Waggle Dance. Hoegaarden is also nice stuff, the "live" version is nicer. Why have lots of companies started to filter their beers? I assume some people complained that it was off when they bought it. I love Innis And Gunn to but it is hard to find and expensive. It's got a whiskey after taste. The supermarkets normally do offers to, 3 beers for £4 or something along that line. I'll normally grab any bitter that I've not had before. Some or the organic ones are pretty good to. 
Oh, I've brewed my own beer a couple of time to. I got a 40pint fermenting keg for my 17th birthday. :mrgreen: 
That makes me sound like an alcoholic doesn't it?  I don't drink very often though.

Some links you may like.
http://www.innisandgunn.com/ &lt;&lt;&lt; I've got the glass to 
http://www.shepherdneame.co.uk
http://www.boddingtons.com/






*I have never tasted fermented hamster urine and do not plan to. I expect it taste horrible and like lager.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Now, are we talking lager or beer?



I thought the same, wouldn't call half of the stuff beer.


----------

